# S-tronic gear changes...



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So today I experimented with changing gear manually by moving the stick over to the right, I'd previously just clicked on the paddles when in auto mode...One thing i noticed was that the gear changes were much quicker/less laggy when in full manual mode, anyone else notice this?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Agree. I find the car seems a lot more powerful and quicker too (TTS).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Dino_Donis said:


> So today I experimented with changing gear manually by moving the stick over to the right, I'd previously just clicked on the paddles when in auto mode...One thing i noticed was that the gear changes were much quicker/less laggy when in full manual mode, anyone else notice this?


It also depend from how much you press the pedal or if go high with the revs


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have also noticed that gear changes are much smoother (I have started to experience jerks on change in 2-3-4 gears range after installing stage2) if I turn ESP to Sport mode - can this be true, or is this my imagination?


----------



## Enka23 (Mar 7, 2017)

Before to pass in Full Manual mode you may pass from D to S. So the car in full manual as the "S" mode (higher idle rev etc).

D -> S -> M instead of D -> M


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Dino_Donis said:


> So today I experimented with changing gear manually by moving the stick over to the right, I'd previously just clicked on the paddles when in auto mode...One thing i noticed was that the gear changes were much quicker/less laggy when in full manual mode, anyone else notice this?


Very sadly, with the mk3 TTRS, the experience is the opposite :? 

With the RS, if you are pushing on at 50%+ throttle it changes up as you'd expect, almost instantly and like lightning. However driving less urgently (80%+ of all my driving) then it's annoyingly frustratingly slow. Downshifts are fine but upshifts are Click... wait.. 1 second... maybe 2... oh ok I'll change gear for you then if I really have to. Grrr.

For all its greatness, the mk3 RS is let down severely by this - kind of important really as changing gear is so much of the driving experience....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Shaninnik said:


> I have also noticed that gear changes are much smoother (I have started to experience jerks on change in 2-3-4 gears range after installing stage2) if I turn ESP to Sport mode - can this be true, or is this my imagination?


Esp doesn't defect the gearbox..only the number of revs related to how much you press the accelerator pedal


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

powerplay said:


> [With the RS, if you are pushing on at 50%+ throttle it changes up as you'd expect, almost instantly and like lightning. However driving less urgently (80%+ of all my driving) then it's annoyingly frustratingly slow. Downshifts are fine but upshifts are Click... wait.. 1 second... maybe 2... oh ok I'll change gear for you then if I really have to. Grrr.


When I go out for a "play" when on "normal " throttle" less that 50% and change up (this is in Dynamic and Full manual) you can count " and one" and you have changed up, so yes like you its around a 1 second gear change. 
But in them conditions I feel no need for it being instant and if I could dip a clutch change gear and release clutch in that 1 second it would be a great change of gear. But I do agree when -50% throttle changing up takes about 1 second. Like what you're saying at any throttle downshifts are instant.
at 50%+ throttle and when I feel I want it to upshifts instantly it does, even a short shirt, any upshift is instant with 50%+ throttle.

It really does not bother me at all, but I wanted to confirm that the way you describe your RS sounds the same to me, but it's never 2 second only the time you can say "and one"


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Nyxx said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > [With the RS, if you are pushing on at 50%+ throttle it changes up as you'd expect, almost instantly and like lightning. However driving less urgently (80%+ of all my driving) then it's annoyingly frustratingly slow. Downshifts are fine but upshifts are Click... wait.. 1 second... maybe 2... oh ok I'll change gear for you then if I really have to. Grrr.
> ...


Maybe I'm being over dramatic but it does seem unnecessarily long :lol:

Perhaps it bugs me more because coming from the mk2 RS, there was never this "and one" delay. You clicked the paddle, you want to change gear, regardless of accelerating hard, gently or lifted off, it just changed gear instantly. Why wouldn't it?!!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

powerplay said:


> Why wouldn't it?!!


Since it can and does (+50%) I have no idea or reason why it does not all the time.
But it's probably why you notice it more from your MK2.

I just want you to know its the same in mine. 

Going from a single clutch to a double it must feel better? (my first Auto box)


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Not sure, wonder if there was a wear or comfort issue involved in previous models that Audi "addressed". Perhaps related to the "jerky" shift complaints when driving around town - maybe the shift schedule is applied in auto and manual mode? I agree, I'd want instant shifts always when in manual mode. Here's hoping this is different in the 2018s when they arrive here!


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Mine is giving instant shifts almost every time, just like my Golf R did. I leave it in Dynamic 'S' and left shift to 'M'.

I might be wrong Manu, but it defiantly gives the impression of quicker changes by selecting 'S' before 'M' mode. It certainly is a lot quicker pulling away from standstill in this mode, not least of which because the idle is a few hundred RPM more, putting it into the main torque band.

The only time I notice a delay in shifts is when you slow down and don't manually change down, but let the car change down for you (to prevent stalling). I think this is because the box is taking your lead and going into a lethargy mode :lol: If you can't be bothered, why should it :lol: Maybe it anticipates another downshift? Whatever, I do notice a delay at this moment, but never while I am driving the car as intended.


----------

